# Welcher INTENSE Rahmen ist das !?



## Deleted 66735 (1. April 2009)

Welcher INTENSE Rahmen ist der ORANGE mit dem Luftdämpfer !?
SLOOPSTYLE ?
Bitte um INFOS !!!


----------



## Christiaan (1. April 2009)

Das isty das neue Intense TAZER VP FRO, ein 4X Renn Rahmen, mit 80-100mm Federweg, 22"  Oberrohr, etc, wird in April 100 mal gebaut von Intens,e Kostet EUR 2550 Rashmen und Fox RP23 Dampfer.

Anneke hat es schon da sie von Intense unterstutzt werd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (9. April 2009)

schade dass das Hardtail auch nicht erhältlich ist...


----------



## bachmayeah (9. April 2009)

noch nicht... evtl ändert jeff ja noch seine meinung


----------

